# Need help on starting a business



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

Hello all, i am a self employed entrepreneur and make more than a decent living out of it. However when i move to Spain around next March time i am thinking of starting an adult business. Now i know exactly how to start it up and keep it going but are there certain rules i need to bide by within Spain that is different to the Uk. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

danieldoyle1 said:


> Hello all, i am a self employed entrepreneur and make more than a decent living out of it. However when i move to Spain around next March time i am thinking of starting an adult business. Now i know exactly how to start it up and keep it going but are there certain rules i need to bide by within Spain that is different to the Uk. Thank you


I know nothing about that kind of business - but just about all businesses here in Spain need a licence - so when you have decided where you're going to be, I suggest you visit the local ayuntamiento (council offices) & ask there


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

danieldoyle1 said:


> Hello all, i am a self employed entrepreneur and make more than a decent living out of it. However when i move to Spain around next March time i am thinking of starting an adult business. Now i know exactly how to start it up and keep it going but are there certain rules i need to bide by within Spain that is different to the Uk. Thank you


adult business ....as opposed to a child business.... or did it get older?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

danieldoyle1 said:


> ... an adult business.


Is this a windup?


----------



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

Haha i mean adult xxx


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi if it is the kind of adult business I am thinking about ...I would do your homework as these are plentiful here !!!!!!!!! Be more specific and we may be of use to you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Two of our local bordellos have just closed down.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

danieldoyle1 said:


> Haha i mean adult xxx


... and you were 20 years old in August. What do you have in mind, precisely. What experience do you have.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The mind boggles


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think alot of "adult" businesses are very much run by underground type organisations and certain families who have it all pretty much sewn up with the councils, police etc.... 

Brothels are basically illegal, but the way round it is to own a "hotel" and rent rooms to self employed individuals and to be unaware of what their self employment is!

Jo xxx


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

'Clubs' are on every corner or near every service station ............most of our spanish friends husbands frequent them and the spanish wives turn a blind eye!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What happened to that other 'entrepreneur' who posted here a month or so back....the one who knew all about the sex industry, had made loads of money etc.etc.?
Somehow I doubt he is taking his cash to the Marbella branch of Santander in an armourplated Cayenne....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> What happened to that other 'entrepreneur' who posted here a month or so back....the one who knew all about the sex industry, had made loads of money etc.etc.?
> Somehow I doubt he is taking his cash to the Marbella branch of Santander in an armourplated Cayenne....



Oh yes, what was his name?? He sort of had similar ideas??? I must look for his posts

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh yes, what was his name?? He sort of had similar ideas??? I must look for his posts
> 
> Jo xxx


yes - I knew a bell was ringing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - I knew a bell was ringing


got it


tigerpoeton



you closed the thread in the end jojo!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> got it
> 
> 
> tigerpoeton
> ...



I was going to post it here, but...... I've just re-read it lol !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was going to post it here, but...... I've just re-read it lol !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If anyone's desperate to read it I reckon they can find it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> If anyone's desperate to read it I reckon they can find it[/QUOTE
> 
> I think he had ishoos, as the Americans say.
> Or as we might say, he was a silly little [email protected]


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I think he has a severe lack of brain cells..... well working ones


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> I think he has a severe lack of brain cells..... well working ones



His brain cells are probably where most men have their brain cells :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> His brain cells are probably where most men have their brain cells :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


So in this case most of Spanish (man) drive their car with their brain cells


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> So in this case most of Spanish (man) drive their car with their brain cells


No! No! No! 
Now let me explain .....

(best not or I'll get banned)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> So in this case most of Spanish (man) drive their car with their brain cells


The ones I come across use their hands and feet......


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The ones I come across use their hands and feet......


Pity they don't put their brains into gear


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Pity they don't put their brains into gear


Compared to Czech drivers they are all Lewis Hamiltons. 
Czech drivers would like to be Lewis Hamilton but lack the necessary skill.
Spanish drivers are predictably unpredictable. I find they are also quite laid back - not as much road rage as in the UK.
Whenever I've done something stupid when driving and I hold up my hands to say 'Sorry' I get nice forgiving smiles.
And I'm learning not to demean myself by giving the finger and yelling obscene abuse as I often did in the UK and CR.(I learnt the appropriate Czech words very quickly).
Now I smile and shrug too and say Nada pasa.


----------

